
The reactive manifesto is 'not even wrong' - luu
http://pchiusano.blogspot.com/2013/11/the-reactive-manifesto-is-not-even-wrong.html
======
gesman
Here's a real life step by step implementation of it:

[http://c.gg/rm](http://c.gg/rm)

